# found an enco 13"x40" lathe



## richl (Sep 19, 2013)

*found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

My friend bernie alerted me to an add on another forum advertising a "possibly free" lathe... so i thought i would give it a shot, they were only 20 minutes from my house)
here she is
	

		
			
		

		
	







oh! my bad:lmao: thats the lathe that is replacing the one they are giving me:rofl:
this is the one i was talking about.
	

		
			
		

		
	















- - - Updated - - -

all in all, not a bad find. she needs a  good cleaning, a vfd, the x axis on the dro seems to need some attention. they mentioned it was around 4 thousandths out in runout... i think she is due for a good checkup.

thanks for looking

rich


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey if they gave it to you for free you got the ultimate deal.  The QCTP and other accessories combined with the machine would bave been a 800+ and up dollar investment down here.  Congrats.  

Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Rich that's fantastic!!  All I know is you're lucky my garage is too full already!!  Hah hah!! 

All seriousness, you are TOTALLY hooked up man!  Look at all those accessories!  You are set!! 

Here is a link to a PDF of the manual 

http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/110-1351.pdf

Here is a link to what looks like closest equivelant current machine:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPAGE?PMPAGE=/specials/510-2585


It looks like a cam lock (D1) style spindle?  You are HOOKED UP!!!  
I'm glad you have it!  
Just the accessories alone are worth a bunch of $$


Bernie


----------



## richl (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Bernie!  Ya hooked me up real good 
I waited there as patiently.as can be for 2.5 hours till this girl finally was lifted out of the basement. That was the first time I saw the lathe. Before that I had only seen some bad cell phone photos.
it will take some work to clean her. Up and make all the adjustments to get her running like new again. A vfd and possibly new scales for.the drop.
Today was better than any çhristmas I have ever had. Vbg
Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

LOVE it.  I know what you mean- Cabin Fever Expo was like my Christmas in January (until they moved it to April 

Bernie


----------



## clevinski (Sep 20, 2013)

Rich,

Congratulations!  Looks great and the accessories, as many have mentioned, are gold!  Free is the ultimate good price, especially when it's working and only needs a few minor tweaks!  I'm looking forward to seeing it!
:goodjob2:

BTW... how long did it take you to get it off the trailer and into the garage?


----------



## richl (Sep 20, 2013)

clevinski said:


> Rich,
> 
> Congratulations!  Looks greaand the accessories, as many have mentioned, are gold!  Free is the ultimate good price, especially when it's working and only needs a few minor tweaks!  I'm looking forward to seeing it!
> :goodjob2:
> BTW... how long did it take you to get it off the trailer and into the garage?



Hey Charlie
I did not get it home till after 3pm... by the time I inventoried my material to build a gantry Crane it was getting late. It will probably take another couple of hours to finish the Crane and pull it off the trailor. Than I need to build a rolling Dolly to put her in place.

Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

How's it going Rich?  


Bernie


----------



## richl (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*



itsme_Bernie said:


> How's it going Rich?
> 
> 
> Bernie


She's in the garage. I had to build a Dolly and winch her in and the a frame to get her outta the trailer and onto the Dolly. I do anymore big machines and I am set. Pics to follow.

Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*



richl said:


> She's in the garage. I had to build a Dolly and winch her in and the a frame to get her outta the trailer and onto the Dolly. I do anymore big machines and I am set. Pics to follow.
> 
> Rich



WhaHooo!   We gotta have the next NJ meet by you and help you get all these machines runnin


Bernie


----------



## markknx (Sep 20, 2013)

the extras  alone are worth free! NICE find tell yourfriend I want to be his friend too.


----------



## richl (Sep 20, 2013)

itsmebernie was the guy, very friendly and approachable guy )

More pics ofthe move, i had to fabricate an a frame to pull here outta the uhaul trailer. Just some basic 1.5" pipe .083, the cross beam are 3 2x6 lumber. They were more than capable of lifting1400lbs outta the trailer:holdphone:
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
next up, build a dolly to carry the machine in the garage




	

		
			
		

		
	
k


----------



## CNC Dude (Sep 20, 2013)

Man, congratulations on that free lathe! What a sweet deal! I wish there were entities giving away free Encos here in the DFW area. At the moment, all Encos for free cost about $3600 ;-)

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## clevinski (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*



itsme_Bernie said:


> WhaHooo!   We gotta have the next NJ meet by you and help you get all these machines runnin
> Bernie



Bernie,

Exactly what I was thinking!


Charlie


----------



## Radarguy (Sep 21, 2013)

I would have at least offered a $100 or 2 to the owner's favorite charity.  But that's just me!


----------



## richl (Sep 21, 2013)

Radarguy said:


> I would have at least offered a $100 or 2 to the owner's favorite charity.  But that's just me!


i probably will down the road... this was a large company looking to get rid of a problem, there were others that were willing to give them money for the machine, but they wanted to see it before offering a number and than there was the scheduling with the riggers. In the end, my deal appealed to them the most, i wasnwilling to work with whatever time they wanted me there. I had no  idea what i was getting. till the rigger lifted it out of the basement and i saw it i had no idea of the condition or what the assesories were...

broke as i am right now, free was all i could afford, i chalk this one up to just being in the right place at the right time,

she is really in need of lots of elbow grease, whatever they were working with left a hard plasticy residue over everything:thinking: the cross slide has about12 thousandeths of runout and the compound rest about 5 thousandths. ipulled off the head stock cover and found a pile of aluminium shavings... not sure if that means trouble or that they had just used her with the cover of at some point:thinking:
money is short right now so elbow greas, hard work is about all i will be able to put into this for the next few weeks.

By than i'll have some idea what to do with her... presently i have a full rebuild in progress with an old rockwell lathe, and my southbend mill is a work in progress )

peace
rich


----------



## RWL (Sep 21, 2013)

richl said:


> i had to fabricate an a frame to pull here outta the uhaul trailer. Just some basic 1.5" pipe .083, the cross beam are 3 2x6 lumber. They were more than capable of lifting1400lbs outta the trailer:



I'm sure you'll enjoy that lathe if you've never owned one before.  My question regards the gantry you put together.  I can't tell what's supporting the wooden beams.  It looks like you have a vertical piece of unistrut on each side actually doing the supporting, and the two pipes on each side those just keep the unistrut from tilting front or back.  In addition, it looks like you just have things held together with pipe clamps.  Is that really how you did it?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Rich-

Do you have 220 or a panel in your garage?  I think I have some extra 10 gauge wire to get your machines running 

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Rich-

Do you have 220 or a panel in your garage?  I think I have some extra 10 gauge wire to get your machines running 

Bernie


----------



## richl (Sep 21, 2013)

Never under estimate the power of pony pipe clamps. I have usedthem for structural framing of wood and metal system, boatbuilding, cabinet making, bike building...you name it.
the a frame is the standard 2 legs for the sides the 1400lbs load was a concern so I ran an additional down leg. There are 3 horizontal angles 1 10" down from the top to support the triple 2x6 beam. I nailed 2 beams together to make them lighter and more portable. The third beam is clamped to them. 2 clamps are used on each end of the beam.  2' down from that angle is another, I put it there for more angle support for the beam... I was a bit concerned about the load on the beam. The final angle is at ground level. All this is further supported by a kicker which was clamped to a center legthan run to a 14 GA angle which was attached with lead shields to my driveway. The a frame made not a sound when under load. Solid as a rock.only a very final amount of vertical deflection on the beam. And the pieces easily store away.

Rich


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 21, 2013)

richl said:


> whatever they were working with left a hard plasticy residue over everything:thinking:



Likely residue from the cutting oils. May wash off with water if it was originally water bourne stuff.

No matter what - you have to love free!
Pierre


----------



## richl (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*



itsme_Bernie said:


> Rich-
> 
> Do you have 220 or a panel in your garage?  I think I have some extra 10 gauge wire to get your machines running
> 
> Bernie


I have a sub panel. I think I can run a single 220 line and 2 possibly 3 110 circuis assuming I don't run everything at once hehehe



I should purchase some conduit and finally tighten up some of the garage lol

I will be posting a bunch of cleaning pics I look today... tomorrow she is one dirty girl. Lol

Rich


----------



## richl (Sep 21, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> Likely residue from the cutting oils. May wash off with water if it was originally water bourne stuff.
> 
> No matter what - you have to love free!
> Pierre



Free is good. Wd40 and a paint scraper worked a treat. I'll be doing more tomorrow yea!!!

Rich


----------



## richl (Sep 22, 2013)

Slowly working this puppy, she is one little "dirty girl") she is covered in swarf, in 35 years as a commercial carpenter i never got so many metal splinters:lmao:
bag it and label are the words of wisdom for the day, some pics of yesterdays adventure


----------



## RWL (Sep 22, 2013)

richl said:


> Never under estimate the power of pony pipe clamps. I have usedthem for structural framing of wood and metal system, boatbuilding, cabinet making, bike building...you name it.
> the a frame is the standard 2 legs for the sides the 1400lbs load was a concern so I ran an additional down leg. ...snip....
> 
> Rich



OK.  Now I understand.  I downloaded the full size pictures and I can see better what you made.  I couldn't see the cross braces welded to the pipes.  The pony clamps were just to keep the cross beam aligned and for outrigger support.  Pipes like that are not readily available in my area (or if available, probably not cheap).  So far I've been successful using my Harbor Freight shop crane to lift things out of my pickup, but if I ever have to move my Bridgeport again or load a trailer, I'd probably make a wooden A frame gantry with 4x4 legs.


----------



## richl (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey rwl
the pipe is just conduit, any electrical supply house will have it. 1.5" should be 10 dollars for a 10' PC's. 2" will go for 15 per. If You have the welder its a more long term solution

Cool deal

Rich


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 22, 2013)

You won't get any argument about Asian or old American iron on this deal.....If its free it's for me.  Great find.  I love it when somebody just wants something out their way.  Looks like you got everything you need to start making chips. Christmas came early in your neck of the woods this year.

Chuck


----------



## richl (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks chuck!
Tearing her down and making her all pretty again)
This is dirty, thankless workhew:
The difference already is pretty good. The further into her i dig, the more i am feeling she was not abused, used hard and for her intended purposes, but not abused. The gear oil is clean, the gears appear to show no visible wear. The ways are as smooth as glass. Her problems tend to be the ergonomics, buttons broken, handles loose or broken, plates needing cleaning and possibly some polishing.
i wrote an email to enco about the plastic gear in the gear change... i think it is the bull gear, as some refermto it as the sacrificial gear. It was not broken, but when you turnednthe chuck it bumped in a couple of spots and the gear did show signs of wear (EDGES WERE WORN OF CHIPPEDED). Hopefully i hear from them soon.

Because my memory is getting so bad, i did a reassembly of the cleaned, sanded and primed pieces) she is starting to take shape.

some pics.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 24, 2013)

Rich, It looks like you're going all the way with your "cleaning".  LOL.  It's funny how a thorough cleaning turns into a complete paint job. If it's a keeper, it's well worth it. When you get done with it you'll be familiar with every part in it.  The bull gear is inside the headstock.  It's the big gear directly behind the chuck on the spindle.  I've seen posts about the plastic gear on the back of the machine.  I think some people change it to a metal gear. It is going to come into play when you're threading, so you do want something that is in good shape there.  The ways on that machine are probably hardened so the wear would show up on the bottom of the carriage.  Looking at the general condition of the lathe it seems doubtful that the wear in the carriage is real bad.  Keep the pics coming.

Chuck


----------



## richl (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Thanks for the info chuck!
I have been looking at the carriage, cross slide and compound rest since i got her. The compound and cross slide were a bit stiff, so i was anxious to see what was in there. The manual does not cover disassembly, so i was on my own. It took alittle time to work the carriage off the ways, the bolts i needed to  remove were covered in swarf, gunk, grease :whiteflag:
...but in the end everything came apart and clean up well. I put it all back together just to get familiar with the process. Looks like the apron will need a new gear, she is part of the x carriage travel... not sure of the name or the number, the manual is vague here, i need to call enco on this one. They emailed me yesterday on the pastic gear... just have to send them the money). There are a couple other gears that look a bit worn... not sure what to do with them yet... I know where they are and how to get to them now:rofl:
some pics








- - - Updated - - -



Chuck K said:


> Rich, It looks like you're going all the way with your "cleaning".  LOL.  It's funny how a thorough cleaning turns into a complete paint job. If it's a keeper, it's well worth it. When you get done with it you'll be familiar with every part in it.  The bull gear is inside the headstock.  It's the big gear directly behind the chuck on the spindle.  I've seen posts about the plastic gear on the back of the machine.  I think some people change it to a metal gear. It is going to come into play when you're threading, so you do want something that is in good shape there.  The ways on that machine are probably hardened so the wear would show up on the bottom of the carriage.  Looking at the general condition of the lathe it seems doubtful that the wear in the carriage is real bad.  Keep the pics coming.
> 
> Chuck


I think she is a keeper, :whistle: she may not be as perfect as i had hoped, she has some warts for sure, but like you mention, i will know them all and how to fix them, so that is something). funny how a little cleaning does turn into something much much larger than originally intended:roflmao: in the end the effort and money spentshould be well spent.

rich


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 24, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the pics.  Is there much of a ridge on the underside of the carriage?  I would expect that there would be some wear, it's just something you have to allow for when you're cutting.  (Unless you take Rich's scraping class).  Hows the crossfeed screw and nut?  If you screw the nut on and try to move it back and forth, it shouldn't have any slop in it.  You can compensate for that when cutting by always taking up the backlash, but you'll find if it has a lot of wear it will be hard to hit the dimensions you're going for by using the dials.  Of course you  can eliminate that problem by just mounting a dro on it while your in the process of "cleaning" it.)

Chuck


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Great pics Rich!

Quick comment here- I don't know if it looks dramatically different in person, but I am not convinced that the carriage advance gear is really worn, or just one meant to work with a worm gear, giving it that look.

Just trying to save you a few bucks up front.  Unless it is cheap, then it is good to have around just in case.  The plastic gear in the gearbox, related to threading, is worth making more sure about though.

So you are actually painting it and everything?!  Wow, check you out.  I only painted my first machine, an Atlas 618.  After that I made things mechanically sound and got dirty making chips!  Hah hah


Bernie


----------



## richl (Sep 24, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics.  Is there much of a ridge on the underside of the carriage?  I would expect that there would be some wear, it's just something you have to allow for when you're cutting.  (Unless you take Rich's scraping class).  Hows the crossfeed screw and nut?  If you screw the nut on and try to move it back and forth, it shouldn't have any slop in it.  You can compensate for that when cutting by always taking up the backlash, but you'll find if it has a lot of wear it will be hard to hit the dimensions you're going for by using the dials.  Of course you  can eliminate that problem by just mounting a dro on it while your in the process of "cleaning" it.)
> 
> Chuck


I'll follow up with pics layer... it does not feel like an edge to me.  I ran my fingernail across it. The half nut for the compound and the cross feel pretty
 good.


----------



## richl (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Bernie!
sorry this cell phone is horrible at editing posts... not sure why I was able to quote chucks post but not yours. I suspect its length of post.

I'll post up pics later of the lead screw gear it looks pretty worn to me.

As for cleaning and painting... that's a personal thing. The rustuleum enamel paint provides a great surface to clean and it looks good lol

Btw the price of the gears are darn reasonable compared Toronto
 Rockwell parts lol
Metal wrm gear 84 dollars.
Brass lead screw gear 77 dollars
plastic change gear 96 dollars
As the budget allows I'll probably pick up all 3 over the next few months

Hey chuck
I
Meant to mention I already have the dro. 

Thanks for the help guys

Rich


----------



## richl (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some pics, the carriage, and the lead screw gear on the apron.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

They all look pretty damn nice to me!
That gear doesn't look wrong to me either.


Bernie


----------



## richl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmm. not so sure about the worm gear... for 77.00 dollars, I might just splurge on this one ) The rest of the machine appears to be in order though... until I uncover something else:thinking:
I might at some point pick up Rich Kings video on scrapping, a free machine seems to be the likely candidate your learning some new techniques, but that would be down the road some.

I appreciate your input Bernie, helps to keep the focus and having more than just my own knowledge base to draw from (in my case I have zero experience with these types of things)

Peace!

Rich


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd have to agree with Bernie....Don't see anything wrong there.  The carriage ways are nice.  The gear has normal wear on it. Plenty of things to spend money on without replacing parts that don't need replacing.  Normally I would say the buying the lathe is just the down payment  (but you didn't make the down payment), now you have to spend the real money on all the tooling and fixtures, and measuring devices that go along with it.  It's kind of hard to tell from a pic though.  It might be worse than it appears in the pic.

Chuck


----------



## richl (Sep 26, 2013)

I did a job interview this morning, magnetic resonance technology, degausing technology. Position for a test engineer and field engineer, i think it went well... crossing my fingers here.)

ok guys, I definitely value your experience,, i hope you do not hold this against me, i think i am going to order this and the idler gear for the change gear box. I will keep the old gears as backups.... agreed, i have to purchase many other things yet, metal, some cutters top of the list. Budgets constraints will be less in the near future if the job pans out and after the annuit loan goes thru in a couple of weeks.

Anyone know how to remove the d1-4 adapter from the gearhead case? I want to remove as many of the external pieces as possible so i can get a good clean surface for sanding and painting.

rich


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 26, 2013)

Unless you have a parts breakdown that shows different, I believe it is standard that what you want to remove is actually integral with the spindle.


----------



## richl (Sep 26, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Unless you have a parts breakdown that shows different, I believe it is standard that what you want to remove is actually integral with the spindle.


ouch. i was not wanting to hear that. im not able to determine from the drawings. visual inspection does look like you are correct. thanks for confirmation. rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*

Masking tape!  
I wouldn't remove it from a working lathe unless I really had to


Bernie


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 26, 2013)

Masking tape is your friend in this case. The spindle has to come out to get what is shown in the Jet breakdown as the front cover. Don't go there if you don't have to.
Pierre


----------



## richl (Sep 26, 2013)

Got cha covered guys.
As soon as Tony mentioned spindel... not going there.... not this time thru

I've stripped her down as far as I feel comfortable for now. Lots of sanding and priming before color.

Rich


----------



## richl (Sep 28, 2013)

Girlfriend stopped by yesterday, we ended up not working on the lathe...)
i have a good deal of the lathe in primer. I am goingmto paint all the pieces today so that tomorrow i can put them on the bed and lift her off the cabinet. I am afraid rightmnow she will be off balanced and not lift well with the gantry and chain hoist.

some progress pics


----------



## davidh (Sep 28, 2013)

well you know where all the weight is. . . . is there not a cover on the top with some decent size bolts that could be used to keep the head end from trying to rotate ?  I would certainly make some sort of spreader chain or chain and straps,  more is probably best. . . . .  nice looking lathe, and I agree with others that the wear on the brass worm gear is pretty minimal.  keep the pictures coming. . get your lady friend to help with the brushing. .


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 28, 2013)

richl said:


> ]i wrote an email to enco about the plastic gear in the gear change... i think it is the bull gear, as some refermto it as the sacrificial gear.


If you can't get parts out of Enco, try Grizzly.

Your lathe shares the same basic characteristics with the Grizzly G4003, which have been around forever, and have good parts availability.  Same lathe except for spacers for spindle height and bed way length. 

You can order the parts online, and will probably fit perfect.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4003/parts


----------



## richl (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: found an enco 13&quot;x40&quot; lathe*



tmarks11 said:


> If you can't get parts out of Enco, try Grizzly.
> 
> Your lathe shares the same basic characteristics with the Grizzly G4003, which have been around forever, and have good parts availability.  Same lathe except for spacers for spindle height and bed way length.
> 
> ...


thanks tmarks! I've been meaning to take a look at their equipment and seeing which lathes were the same as mine, that saves me some work!

rich

- - - Updated - - -



davidh said:


> well you know where all the weight is. . . . is there not a cover on the top with some decent size bolts that could be used to keep the head end from trying to rotate ?  I would certainly make some sort of spreader chain or chain and straps,  more is probably best. . . . .  nice looking lathe, and I agree with others that the wear on the brass worm gear is pretty minimal.  keep the pictures coming. . get your lady friend to help with the brushing. .


i have ruined a couple ofmpairs of pants working on this guy... can't imagine getting tina to touch it:roflmao:
i keep thinking it has all the oil removed by now:rofl:

cabinet and lathe were seperated last night, so hopefully i have ruined my last pair of pants.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
pictures were taken in a dark garage 9:30 last night
thanks for looking

rich


----------



## richl (Sep 30, 2013)

Home stretch. Sanded, primed and painted the cabinets yesterday, by evening I put all the pieces together.
I had one mishap the cable out of the controlbox that goes to the sa1 switch which controls the forward and reverse of the carriage during threading.
Anyone want to get a clear picture of their box and upload it....


----------



## richl (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, switch in question is an hz5b 10/2 d009 this is s high power switch used to control the forward and reverse of the carriage. It has 8 terminals, 4 switch positions.  I can't dl PDF files with this phone, so I'll get it tomorrow. On wifi.
I am putting this here in case someone with an older grizzly enco or other Chinese brand 4003 or encourage 13x40 lathe has a carriage select problem... this is likely the piece. I found the grizzly. And enco numbers I'll post them tomorrow

Rich

[edit]post edited)


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 30, 2013)

richl said:


> Ok, switch in question is an hz5b 10/2 d009 this is s high power switch used to control the forward and treverse of the carriage. It has8 terminals, 4 witch positions.  I can't dl PDF files with this phone, so I'll get it tomorrow. On wifi.
> I am putting this here in case someone with an older grizzly encourage or other Chinese brand 4003 or encourage 13x40 lathe has a carriage select problem... this is likely the piece. I found the grizzly. And encourage numbers I'll post them tomorrow
> 
> Rich



For those reading- Rich's phone is changing "Enco" to "encourage".  Took me a minute 



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 30, 2013)

richl said:


> Ok, switch in question is an hz5b 10/2 d009 this is s high power switch used to control the forward and treverse of the carriage. It has8 terminals, 4 witch positions.  I can't dl PDF files with this phone, so I'll get it tomorrow. On wifi.
> I am putting this here in case someone with an older grizzly encourage or other Chinese brand 4003 or encourage 13x40 lathe has a carriage select problem... this is likely the piece. I found the grizzly. And encourage numbers I'll post them tomorrow
> 
> Rich



What happened to the switch?  Just unplugged?  Or damaged?

Otherwise looking great man!


Bernie


----------



## clevinski (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow!  You did an amazing finishing job, Rich!  Looking forward to seeing it run!  :goodjob2:

Bernie, I was wondering about the switch, too, as well as Enco/encourage...  :shocked:


----------



## richl (Sep 30, 2013)

My phone spell checks enco to encourage if I do not correct it.
My switch should be good, no telling yet, still working my way thru the electric.  When I did a search for the part and the pinouts I ran into a thread which had several users of grizzly and enco lathes that had bad switches and were looking for cross reference parts.... figured would be nice to put them here also
Always nice to leave a path for those behind to follow.

Rich


----------



## richl (Oct 1, 2013)

Double post


----------



## richl (Oct 1, 2013)

Cudos to grizzly for making such a well thought out and informative manual for their 4002/4003 series machines.  Lots of great information on the operation of the machine as well as detailed wiring diagrams, the wire colors are different but the switch pinouts and the terminals are the same so it is just a simple matter of hooking up what goes to the propernterminal! Thanks grizzly!:man:

rich


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 1, 2013)

About time there was a good circuit diagram!
Pierre


----------



## richl (Oct 4, 2013)

she is alive!
I found a metal " middle gear" as it is referred to in the grizzly manual. As a temp solution I'll use this one, it will also serve as a pattern to make some plastic gears.
I need to pick up 6 quarts of iso 68 gear oil and some way oil, than hopefully fine tune and then make some chips ) the fun part is almost ready to begin.

rich


----------



## Bib Overalls (Dec 27, 2015)

When I started reading this thread I had no love for Rich.  Thinking anyone who scored a free lathe was just to lucky for anyone to like.  Then, as I read along I discovered Rich and people like him (and me I like to think) are an endangered species.  Self reliant humans.  By the time I reached this point in the thread I was impressed enough to shoot him a "like" and make this post.  Hope you get the job.  Bib


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 25, 2016)

Any update. Lathe still working for you? I have the same lathe I bought new in 2004.


----------



## richl (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the comment ncjeeper. Lathe still working. 
See keith fenner rebuild this lathe on his YouTube channel. It's another name and 1988 vintage, but it is nearly identical

Rich


----------



## Mikesal (Feb 13, 2017)

This is identical to my Enco lathe.  I've really enjoyed mine.  Mine was missing the steady & follow rests when I got it at an auction.
Mike S


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 13, 2017)

richl said:


> See keith fenner rebuild this lathe on his YouTube channel. It's another name and 1988 vintage, but it is nearly identical
> 
> Rich


I watch keith's channel on a regular basis and have seen the series of videos on his Rutland.  Good stuff.


----------



## richl (Feb 13, 2017)

I learned a few things watching Keith's videos. I am still getting a little harmonic noice  in my cuts. Now I am anxious for the weather to break to give some of his ideas a try. Funny how many of the things he worked on were issues in my own lathe. 

Hey Mike
It's a nice lathe. I like working with it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks like your doing a great job. Nice LATHE and to get that way with all the goodies man you did good. I'm also glad you got it over someone who would buy it low and resell it high. I see it all the time on craigslist. I'm  over near Philly in Marlton so we're kinda close . Good luck with your new baby.


----------

